# Training donkeys



## AbbySmith (Nov 15, 2020)

When I got my donkeys, one was super friendly and came right up to anyone. The other two hated all people. They would let you come to them with treats, but would leave as soon they were gone. 
I have worked with them all summer and they now come to me whether or not I treats. They will also stay with me for much longer. 
So, what I have found is the super friendly one will come to any one doesn't matter what they're doing. The other two will let almost anyone come to them so long as they take it slow and talk to them the whole time. If they're flinging their arms around and walking super fast, they will run away and it takes for ever for them to even come to me. But I still consider that progress! Lol.

So in my experience donkeys really need to know that the person knows what they're doing. If they sense hesitation they know they can get away with doing whatever they want. You have to be willing to work with the donkeys, as well as know what you are doing with them. Does that make any sense?


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks, that's very helpful!


----------

